# almost bagged a monster buck yesterday



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

so, off to a baby blessing in Randolph yesterday. grandson. way cool. on the way back in late afternoon heading up out of woodruff, just into the narrow part of the canyon where the road is on the north side of the creek, steep side hills, cruising at 60 mph... on cruise control in my wifes explorer suv. we had seen a few deer in the fields, a 2 point on his way to water. came around a small bend in the road. the first time I saw him, he cleared the side of the road and hit in the middle of the opposite lane. a monster big bodied buck, at least a 4 point. I remember seeing him and simultaneously thinking: wow, nice wall hanger, tines are 8 to 12 inches, nice width... maybe a 30 incher, mid age, decent mass but not super thick and dude, evasive action NOW!. he was pretty surprised and was going for the superman leap over the top of us, lucky he didn't make the hood or there would have been real carnage. as it was, he T boned me, hit the mirror, driver window, door, passenger door and left an antler dent in the metal between the door and the windshield. the mirror and his body exploded my window, shattered into a gazillion pieces. parts of the mirror was left in my lap, the console, my wifes lap and blew out her window. I had glass shards in both arms and left side face. 36 holes in my right arm and easily double or triple that in my left. just little pin holes with glass sticking out. makes for a bloody mess. my left ear bled for 2 hours. was picking glass out of ears, nose, eyes, face, arms, everywhere. the buck hit,and due to the speed of the suv was turned sideways, flipped up over the top, according to my daughter who was in the car behind, at least 10 feet in the air, rolled, hit on his side, immediately bounced up and ran off up the hill really fast with no limps... im sure hes very sore today and I wish him all the best. she said at least a 5 point but shes not that good at math... but she did say, dad, he was huge one of the biggest she had ever seen. we cleaned glass off of everywhere, had some wipes, got the blood under control, loaded the babies into the other vehicles and drove home without windows...
all I can say is... it was freakin awesome! I have deer hair all over my clothes, in the exploder, an antler dent in the front end and an amazing story! btw, I kept the car under control at all times, brought it to a safe stop, off the side, etc before exiting and standing in my white shirt with blood all over. like Halloween all over again. wow! cool! very blessed.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow glad you all are ok.:shock:


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Glad to hear you and your family and you are ok. :shock: Crazy story.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A deer hits with that much force and does that much damage, I'll bet he is stone dead today. Go back in a week and listen for magpies, try to find it and try to get DWR salvage permit for the head.


-DallanC


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

good idea dallan... ill give it a shot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, glad you all are OK Randy.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Almost took out a two point yesterday..the on ramp from 80 west 215 south in parleys. At first I thought big rock coming down on the road. Than it was a big furry thing with horns and running into my lane. My girl never saw it she was to busy instagraming on my phone. Glad you ok


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Glad you are OK, a lot of times when deer do this it turns out bad for both of you. 

I agree with going back and seeing if you see any ravens or magpies feasting on him, it sounds like he may not make it too far. A friend hit a huge buck years ago on HWY 40 just west of Current Creek. That buck made it up and over the fence before he laid down in some brush to die.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool story Randy...glad you're okay!
My daughter hit a mountain lion going east up weber canyon at about 1:00 a.m. a few years ago. It was down getting a drink in the river jumped up on the cement pileons then ran right in front of her. She was okay, but totaled her little Nissan she was driving. The lion ran off. Long story, but I was able to locate the lion and get a salvage permit from the DWR. The skull was the only thing salvageable and is now in my classroom at school.


----------

